# E bay Metricide 14 Cheap



## Ozone

I got mine from him fast shipping too..


----------



## In.a.Box

Thanks for the # been looking for this for weeks.


----------



## acitydweller

thanks for the tip herns!


----------



## herns

No problem folks!

I too been looking for metricide 14 after the first gal I bought last Dec ended up with more distilled water mix. 
Amazon has the cheapest $28 shipped but was out of stock just recently.



Sent from HTC One device using Tapatalk2


----------



## In.a.Box

Price change to 32 shipped now.


----------



## h4n

of course they would raise the price lol!
bummer I should of bought a bottle last night. oh well.


----------



## In.a.Box

Same Here... Was waiting for today to make my order. Guess ill wait.


----------



## herns

h4n said:


> of course they would raise the price lol!
> bummer I should of bought a bottle last night. oh well.


Hey Han,

Too bad!

LOL! Cant believe you didnt see my post. I did the same on APC. LOL!
Wait until the craze is over. The price will drop.


----------



## h4n

herns said:


> Hey Han,
> 
> Too bad!
> 
> LOL! Cant believe you didnt see my post. I did the same on APC. LOL!
> Wait until the craze is over. The price will drop.


I did see it last night but was in bed I said I'll wait until today.

Oh well no worries

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## herns

That e b ay seller sold 5 gals yesterday. The reason they jack up the price to $32 shipped now.

Watch out on Amazon. They always have low price for Metricide 14.


----------



## JoraaÑ

You can still get metricide 28( bit less concentrated by 0.5%) for 25$ shipped~~Item #-140556573703~~seller is : medicalproductsdepot. Aside, Price you guys think Metricide works same as Excel? I have tried a gallon before over few months, I see no change, prefer Excel if I need to use.


----------



## lipadj46

Be careful some metricide has surfactants in it. I would double check metricide 28

sent from an undisclosed location using morse code


----------



## In.a.Box

28 has soap in it I believe. Lol


----------



## JoraaÑ

lipadj46 said:


> Be careful some metricide has surfactants in it. I would double check metricide 28
> 
> sent from an undisclosed location using morse code





In.a.Box said:


> 28 has soap in it I believe. Lol


You both are right but some doesnt...


----------



## herns

Joraan said:


> You can still get metricide 28( bit less concentrated by 0.5%) for 25$ shipped~~Item #-140556573703~~seller is : medicalproductsdepot. Aside, Price you guys think Metricide works same as Excel? I have tried a gallon before over few months, I see no change, prefer Excel if I need to use.


 
Metricide 14 works very well with my tanks. Been using it for 3 years now.


----------



## In.a.Box

Hope the price drop ^^ look like people stop buying.


----------



## In.a.Box

found some cheap metricide 14 $20 shipped 

ebay item number 200901678855


----------



## Bluek24a4

Bought it. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## In.a.Box

NP  thanks the new ebay ... haha it was on the front page.


----------



## herns

In.a.Box said:


> found some cheap metricide 14 $20 shipped
> 
> ebay item number 200901678855


Good catch! 

I bought another one before the price shoots up again, LOL!

Hoarding Metricide, I got 3 jugs already!


----------



## Bluek24a4

I bought it too even though I don't need it yet because I didn't want to wait till the price jumped. Apparently a few more did too since they sold about 10 more since I bought my gallon. Thanks again In.a.Box.


----------



## herns

I also posted this deal on two forums and they are scrambling. Lol!

Sent from HTC One device using Tapatalk2


----------



## herns

The price is going up. Now at $20.99


----------



## Bluek24a4

I received my gallon the other day. Its not Metricide 14 but a product called Omnicide 14 N.S. It has the same 2.6% glut, so I am assuming its just as good to use. Has anyone tried this specific one before?


----------



## In.a.Box

I still have not got my, if it isn't Metricide 14 try to email the seller and ask.
i believe its the same thing.


----------



## chunkychun

i haven't gotten mine either. the seller seems a bit squirrelly.

dude i just google omnicide and got this:
http://www.healthcare.philips.com/u...ducer_care/son_image_optigo/disinfectants.wpd

apparently not for use in USA

asking for my money back!


----------



## kevmo911

Bluek24a4 said:


> I received my gallon the other day. Its not Metricide 14 but a product called Omnicide 14 N.S. It has the same 2.6% glut, so I am assuming its just as good to use. Has anyone tried this specific one before?


I'm sure it's fine if there's an "activator". If not, then I'd look into the ingredients. If there *is* an activator, toss it in the trash.


----------



## In.a.Box

well there always the options *get your money back*  
hopefully it isn't a back order from oversea


----------



## Bluek24a4

kevmo911 said:


> I'm sure it's fine if there's an "activator". If not, then I'd look into the ingredients. If there *is* an activator, toss it in the trash.



It has an activator that I already shelved. Everything about it looks like its basically the same thing. The MSDS online confirms that it is 2.6% glut and 97.4% water/inert ingredients.


----------



## Bluek24a4

chunkychun said:


> i haven't gotten mine either. the seller seems a bit squirrelly.
> 
> dude i just google omnicide and got this:
> http://www.healthcare.philips.com/u...ducer_care/son_image_optigo/disinfectants.wpd
> 
> apparently not for use in USA
> 
> asking for my money back!


Yeah, that is pretty shady. Please let me know what the seller responds to you with. I haven't opened my bottle yet and kept the box it was shipped in if I had to send it back. It may be as simple as that it hasn't passed whatever FDA test these things go through, or, and hopefully not, its some awful, awful thing.


----------



## herns

Bluek24a4 said:


> I received my gallon the other day. Its not Metricide 14 but a product called Omnicide 14 N.S. It has the same 2.6% glut, so I am assuming its just as good to use. Has anyone tried this specific one before?



I got mine today and Its the same thing.
The ingredients are exactly the same with Metricide 14.


----------



## herns

chunkychun said:


> i haven't gotten mine either. the seller seems a bit squirrelly.
> 
> dude i just google omnicide and got this:
> http://www.healthcare.philips.com/u...ducer_care/son_image_optigo/disinfectants.wpd
> 
> apparently not for use in USA
> 
> asking for my money back!


That info was July 2003. The link below that page doesnt even exist anymore. They may have cleared that product from USDA.


----------



## Bluek24a4

That's a good point herns.


----------



## In.a.Box

lucky you all who got their. Im still waiting for mine.


----------



## kevmo911

They're all probably basically just a mix of glut and water. I wouldn't worry about any of them doing anything that Excel, Cidex, or Met don't do.


----------



## herns

The only comments I have on e bay Omnicide 14 seller is they use Metricide 14 photo which is misleading. 

I was surprised when I open the box and the bottle label was all white not lime green. Until I have read whats in it and compared with Metricide 14.


----------



## Bluek24a4

herns said:


> The only comments I have on e bay Omnicide 14 seller is they use Metricide 14 photo which is misleading.
> 
> I was surprised when I open the box and the bottle label was all white not lime green. Until I have read whats in it and compared with Metricide 14.



I had the exact same reaction. Green label and all.


----------



## Alaskan Fishface

Thanks for the info.


----------



## DarkCobra

lipadj46 said:


> Be careful some metricide has surfactants in it. I would double check metricide 28


The surfactant makes the glutaraldehyde penetrate cell membranes better, which makes it a more effective medical sterilizer.

While no MSDS for Metricide 28 I've found actually lists the surfactant used, it seems the one most commonly combined with glutaraldehyde is Poly [Oxyethlene (dimethyliminio) ethylene (dimethyliminio) ethylene dichloride].

Also known as Busan 77.

Also know as... Algaefix. :hihi:

Just FYI. Metricide is used undiluted for its intended medical purpose. We dilute it to such an extreme degree that I rather doubt the trace of extra ingredient would have any measurable impact.

But this is why I've warned against casually mixing glut and Algaefix. It's possible the result might be unexpectedly potent.


----------



## chunkychun

so has anyone used the omnicide yet? any problems?


----------



## In.a.Box

still waiting for my order... it should be safe to use. once i get my ill put it to use.


----------



## chunkychun

well got my omnicide. I still requested a refund from ebay and got it. I thought it was a dirty trick by the seller and it took him like 2 weeks to even send the wrong thing.


----------



## herns

chunkychun said:


> I thought it was a dirty trick by the seller and it took him like 2 weeks to even send the wrong thing.


Youre expecting Metricide and it was Ominicide?

The photo was misleading. But, actually the ingredients are the same.


----------



## chunkychun

yea sorry my post was confusing...I thought I was buying metricide and they sent omnicide. Not just misleading photo but plain out lied. seller also lied about shipping it when he really didn't. all in all a bad transaction on ebay.


----------



## herns

I was surprised when I opened the box and it was all white label. I thought they shipped a wrong bottle. Until I examined the ingredients and the price I paid for. Its still a good deal to me.


----------



## DarkCobra

The auction lists "Metricide/Omnicide", so technically, he's fulfilling the terms. Although showing a picture of Metricide, when he appears to only be shipping Omnicide, is still misleading.

I bought some on March 8th. He printed the shipping label immediately, which is enough to update the Ebay status to shipped, at least at a glance. But as of the 17th, it still hadn't actually been shipped according to UPS tracking, and so I sent him an email. He didn't reply, but shipped on the 20th, and I received it today.

It's Omnicide, appears to be a valid equivalent to Metricide 14, and the bottle is reasonably fresh (not expired). I may test it later just to be sure.

I suppose it ended well enough. But he has a lot of negative feedbacks reporting all kinds of problems, including but not limited to those I experienced, 34 in the past month. And he leaves retaliatory feedback on them all, calls his customers liars, there is not a single instance where he admits to any fault. I wish I'd read them first instead of jumping on a bargain, because it could have gone worse. Dealing with someone who will tarnish your feedback due to their faults isn't a good gamble.


----------



## herns

Having a negative feedback or even neutral feedback on e b ay is not a good thing. About 4-5 years ago, a buyer can get negative feedback as well. Until changes had been made.


----------

